
Android Security Bulletin–July 2020 - dnqthao
https://source.android.com/security/bulletin/2020-07-01
======
AJCxZ0
Thanks for sharing. 2.10 MB update for my Pixel 3 brought it to
QQ3A.200705.002.

Still no updates for my Nexus 5.

